# Why does control panel say "external off"



## husky510 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a Rimor 747 TC 2003. When I connect to mains power the control panel says that the external supply is off (rather than on as it used to not long ago).

The main sockets in the camper work when the mains is connected. The RCD unit has got a low level buzz or hum when the mains is connected. The RCD unit trip switch works when tested.

I have tried turning the fuseless unit on and off. I have unplugged and replugged in several of the items into the fuseless unit.

Any ideas why the panel is saying there is no main hook up connected when there is clearly 240v going into the camper?

When I use the on board generator it also says external supply off.

I am also now having a problem with the Dometic RM 6505 AES II fridge freezer that will only switch to 240v randomly. When the fridge is working on 240v the panel still says the external supply ids off.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not an electrical specialist, but your info points towards a faulty control panel.Have you spoken to your dealer or contacted Rimor direct, as they may have had this problem before.

cabby


----------



## ex_moore_power (Mar 10, 2010)

Battery charger might be switch off check that first.


----------



## husky510 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have investigated further.Inside the van behind where the 240v plugs in there are two european style mains sockets. There were two plugs plugged into this originally, one being the fridge, the other I couldn't work out what it was so I left it unplugged when I was trying to isolate the buzzing noise. It turns out when I plug this plug back in the control panel recognises the 240v hook up and says "external on".

Forgive the ignorance here but I don't have any manuals for this van. Does anybody know what the plug would be connected to?


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

A wild shot in the dark, but do you have a external standard water proof 230v socket on the out side of the van it might feed.

Charlie


----------



## ex_moore_power (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd put money on it being the battery charger mains supply plug you should be able to tell by looking at the voltage on your display and have someone unplug it, if the voltage drops then its a good indication that it is the battery charger.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Rimor PSU*

Hi,

Although your Rimor is 2003, this Arsilici manual may be of some use.

Rimor PSU

The buzzing or hum is probably the cooling fan which seems to run most of the time when charging.
One of the functions on my panel shows the PSU/Charger temperature and it seems to run fairly warm most of the time.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## husky510 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks to everybody for their replys, I am learning a lot from the responses. Thank you for the link to the manual for the board, that helped a lot.

There is no outside electrical plug. The black plug I referred to must be the battery charger mains feed. I will double check this at the weekend.

The Dometic RM 6505 fridge now seems to be working on 240v. It appears that the 240v fridge operation does become confused if the gas supply runs out or is interrupted. 

When I turn the fridge on with the 240v connected it initially fires up on gas after a wait of 30 seconds or so. Then after a minute of so the gas turns off and it switches to 240v. If the 240v is unplugged it immediately fires up on gas. As long as its running on 240v the gas can be turned off and it still operates on 240v whilst its connected to 240v.

If it its turned on whilst the gas is turned off or has run out, it tries to fire up on gas initially and when it can't do that the flashing red light comes on and it won't switch to 240v operation. I don't know how to overcome this problem other than make sure the gas doesn't run out.


----------



## husky510 (Mar 22, 2010)

The buzzing sound seems to be coming from the RCD unit rather than the charger.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

husky510 said:


> The Dometic RM 6505 fridge now seems to be working on 240v. It appears that the 240v fridge operation does become confused if the gas supply runs out or is interrupted.
> 
> When I turn the fridge on with the 240v connected it initially fires up on gas after a wait of 30 seconds or so. Then after a minute of so the gas turns off and it switches to 240v. If the 240v is unplugged it immediately fires up on gas. As long as its running on 240v the gas can be turned off and it still operates on 240v whilst its connected to 240v.
> 
> If it its turned on whilst the gas is turned off or has run out, it tries to fire up on gas initially and when it can't do that the flashing red light comes on and it won't switch to 240v operation. I don't know how to overcome this problem other than make sure the gas doesn't run out.


Not sure if I'm understanding you correctly, but on mine, all the different powers to the fridge can't work together, there would be no point, so I assume yours may have some set up where if the 240v fails and the gas is turned on it will fire up on gas, but that sounds a bit unsafe to me, ours will not run on gas without holding the temp knob for a while after it's stopped flashing.


----------



## husky510 (Mar 22, 2010)

It is an AES model so it auto selects the power source. The prefered supply is 240v, then gas then 12v (but only if the engine is running). If its plugged into 240v and you unplug the mains cable it switches to gas straight away automatically.


----------

